# what size dump truck to get?



## katera94 (Apr 24, 2014)

not sure if this should be In 101 or not but.... i have a new business here and on most of my removals the homeowner takes care of the brush and logs. for that reason at this point I don't think its a good idea to get a chipper. there is times that I do have to clean up though and make multiple trips in my half ton. im planning on getting a dump truck but what I cant decide on is to get a 4x4 1ton dump or a larger 26000 gvw truck. I have my pros and cons about both, but im wondering what you guys think.


----------



## katera94 (Apr 24, 2014)

my problems with the bigger truck is it getting stuck and being hard to get brush in the higher bed.


----------



## isaacvent (Apr 24, 2014)

katera94 said:


> my problems with the bigger truck is it getting stuck and being hard to get brush in the higher bed.


I agree. I just got my chip truck stuck justoff the road 2 weeks ago. I had to go home and get my duramax to pull it out. I started with a one ton dump, and I still have it. If your business grows you will want a bigger truck. You want a one ton dump as a minimum. You should be able to get one for 2-4k. Buy a chipper! It will make your life much easier. Even if you get a chuck and duck style, they are very handy in a tree service. The equipment will make you money.


----------



## katera94 (Apr 24, 2014)

I was wanting a dump over a chipper so that I could also take care of the logs


----------



## isaacvent (Apr 24, 2014)

I would definitely buy the one ton dump truck first. You'll get more use out of that than anything, hauling brush hauling logs or even delivering gravel for people. But, as soon as you can afford it buy a chuck and duck. They are cheap to buy, inexpensive to fix and very simple overall. I bet its an 8:1 ration at least. Meaning you can fit 8 times the chips in the truck then brush. Also, chips are easier to get rid of then the brush. C&D's also pull well behind a 1 ton, they are pretty light


----------



## cupar (Jun 17, 2014)

dump truck and chipper will increase productivity ten fold. I sometimes use a dump trailer behind my personal 1/2 ton and it's PAINFUL!!! knowing I could make a small pile of chips in a work dump truck. I'd go for a one ton or 450/0 dually. If you grow to the side you need a 650/0-750/0-850/0 or int 4300 or freight 203? Then get one with a boom. However for now just get a 3500 dually or 450 dually. Start looking for a great deal on a chipper now so you won't have to scramble when you need it.


----------



## ATH (Jun 18, 2014)

If you are looking for minimal investment and are pretty sure you are ruling out a chipper, look at a +/- 14' dump trailer with a drop deck. Easier to load than a dump truck, cheaper (to buy and insure), and can probably get more on it. Obviously, that means you will still need a new truck when you upgrade to a chipper, but a dump trailer is a small investment, should hold a decent % of its value, and is useful for other work (like hauling equipment).

Just my $0.02...


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 23, 2014)

CRThomas said:


> WHAT IS A chuck and duck I'M LOST THERE



Exactly as its called. You chuck the brush so it doesn't get ripped outta your hand and duck so it doesn't smack you in the head if it twists.


----------



## CRThomas (Jun 23, 2014)

katera94 said:


> my problems with the bigger truck is it getting stuck and being hard to get brush in the higher bed.


----------



## cupar (Jun 23, 2014)

@CRThomas can we please not use caps lock.


----------



## CRThomas (Jul 27, 2014)

I have been in the wood business for 50 years I have bought and sold truck I finally ended up with a 250 ford diesel 550 LCF diesel ford and a 350 GMC 350 knock around flat bed dump it is all I need because I am not going to get any bigger. All my trucks are dump except my 250 ford. My LCF I looked for years to find it a 12 foot roll back has a 10 ton winch being as short as it is it will dump almost straigtht up I back up to a log hook the winch up take the truck out of gear the winch either pulls the log on the truck or the truck under the log yesterday I got 2 free logs the large one was 6 ton and 200 lb. they are Oak Later


----------



## Goose IBEW (Jul 27, 2014)

I have tried it many times and EVERY time I have concluded that it would have been better to have brought the chipper. 

Truck wise, I am a fan of the older medium duty trucks. I had an older Chevy C-70 diesel, put less than $700 into it over an 8yr span. 22,000gvw, 4 wheel disc brakes, got 11mpg around town. One ton dumps weigh too much empty to legally haul that much weight. I could legally haul 5 ton and my chipper in the old Chevy and be under CDL. I made a removable enclosure and rebuilt the drop down mason dump sides. Was handy as all get out!


----------



## CRThomas (Oct 5, 2014)

katera94 said:


> I was wanting a dump over a chipper so that I could also take care of the logs


I got me a short bed roll back it will roll back to pull a log up on it or dump the log I pulled a log up on it that was a little over 5 ton got it home let it slid off cut off 18 inch chunk let it drop on the splitter let another 18 inchs slid down cut it off and split it keep doing the same thing. The picture is it. you want a short bed so it will dump it took me 5 years to find this one. It is a peace of art when it comes to firewood. I have added sides and


----------



## CRThomas (Oct 5, 2014)

katera94 said:


> my problems with the bigger truck is it getting stuck and being hard to get brush in the higher bed.


Big truck in Illinois the police will keep you stopped and you will get a big ticket one truck cost me $1700.00 the other one was $1100.00 they gone I stay under 26000


----------

